# hex key screw / hex bolt



## BeckyTrans

¡Hola a todos!
Me gustaría saber la diferencia entre un Hex Key Screw (que pienso que es tornillo hexagonal / con cabeza hexagonal) y Hex Bolt (que también pienso que se traduce como tornillo hexagonal. Aunque siempre queda esa duda de si tornillo o perno, puesto que no hay mucho consenso en cuál utilizar).

Muchas gracias y un beso a todos.


----------



## fgetz

Hex key/Allen key/Allen wrench: la herramienta usada para atornillar/desatornillar tornillos, que tienen una cabeza hexagonal interior.

Hex key screw: Tornillo cabeza Allen
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llave_Allen
Hex bolt: Tornillo con cabeza hexagonal
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornillo


----------



## Filis Cañí

Un_ bolt_ es un "tornillo pasante". (Hay muchos tipos de tornillo, pero _bolt_ solo se refiere a uno de ellos).


----------



## jalibusa

Hex key screw (en rigor Hex Head Socket Screw) =tornillo de cabeza allen.
Hex bolt ( en rigor se les llama Hex Head Cap Screw): tornillo de cabeza hexagonal.
No debe preocuparte la diferencia entre screw, bolt y sus variantes, en español son todos tornillos.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Un perno no es un _hexagonal bolt_, sino un _carriage bolt. _

Si al _hexagonal bolt_ lo llama "tornillo de cabeza hexagonal" en vez de "tornillo pasante de cabeza hexagonal", quien lo lea no sabrá a qué tipo de tornillo se refiere usted, ya que hay por lo menos tres tipos de tornillo con cabeza hexagonal _(sheet metal screws, lag screws and hex bolts). _


----------



## jalibusa

Sr. o Sra. Filis Cañí: ¿Qué cosa es un tornillo *pasante* de cabeza hexagonal y qué es lo que lo distingue de uno... no pasante, es que asoma por el otro lado de la pieza? ¿Depende entonces el nombre de el lugar donde esté montado? ¿Fotos de uno y otro?
A riesgo de reiterar lo obvio, un tornillo (excepto prisioneros) es una cabeza de diferentes formas unida a un cuerpo total o parcialmente roscado también de diferentes formas. 
¡El idioma español nos ha bendecido con un único nombre para todos ellos: Tornillo! 
Si los ingleses se complican (o tal vez lo contrario) con multitud de denominaciones específicas, allá ellos.
Por fin, los sheet metal screws son a veces de cabeza hexagonal, pero mayormente lo son de ranura, o philips, o pozidriv.


----------



## Black Horse

Totalmente de acuerdo con jalibusa, cuando menos en lo que respecta a la terminología en México.


----------



## jalibusa

Good point, Blackhorse, tal vez las diferencias con Filis Cañí se deban a regionalismos;  por cierto Trianacalo me sonaba a México.


----------



## Montsuel

jalibusa said:


> ...El idioma español nos ha bendecido con un único nombre para todos ellos: tornillo! ...


No estoy de acuerdo.
Aquí en Argentina, lo más común es llamar "bulón" a los bolts, lo que lo diferencia de un "tornillo" (screw).
Sin embargo, decir simplemente "tornillo" no descarta que estemos hablando de un bolt (lo correcto sería tornillo cabeza hexagonal), aunque es poco probable que no se especifique.

En definitiva: Screw / tornillo (a secas): el que se puede atornillar y destornillar con una herramienta manual liviana (destornillador). normalmente la descripción incluye el tipo de cabeza o de rosca: tornillo allen, tornillo philips, tornillo plano con cabeza avellanada, tornillo autoperforante, tornillo de chapa, etc.
Los tornillos pueden tener el cuerpo levemente cónico, y/o presentar un afinamiento en el extremo que facilita la entrada inicial en ciertos materiales, cuando no está previamente hecho el agujero (o tiene un agujero más chico).

Bolt / bulón = El que requiere una llave de boca, de tubo, o cualquier otra herramienta más "pesada". normalmente, si no se especifica ninguna característica especial, se refiere al "tornillo con cabeza hexagonal, rosca métrica". Que sea pasante o no, no modifica nada la denominación de _bolt/bulón/tornillo cab hex_.
Los bulones son siempre rectos (cilindro completo), o sea, no tienen punta cónica para iniciar la rosca en la pieza, sino que requieren de un agujero correctamente perforado y roscado, o en el caso de los pasantes, una tuerca con arandela del otro lado de las piezas abulonadas entre sí.
¡Éxitos!


----------



## Black Horse

jalibusa said:


> Good point, Blackhorse, tal vez las diferencias con Filis Cañí se deban a regionalismos; por cierto Trianacalo me sonaba a México.



Pues encontré cuatro lugares llamados Triana en el mundo, pero tal vez *Filis Cañí* nos aclare dónde está. Creo que solo en España se habla caló, pero seguramente Filis Cañí nos podrá comentar algo más.


----------



## BeckyTrans

Chicos, creo que para especificar voy a optar por la solución que dieron fgtez y jalibusa: Tornillo de cabeza allen y tornillo hexagonal, para hacer la distinción. Aun así volveré a echarle otro vistazo a la documentación.
Por cierto, el caló es la lengua gitana en España, y en Sevilla hay un barrio que se llama Triana.


----------



## BeckyTrans

Una tesis que se hizo en la Universidad de La Rioja, en España, lleva el nombre de "Tornillo de cabeza allen". Creo que voy a optar por eso.


----------



## Montsuel

BeckyTrans said:


> Chicos, creo que para especificar voy a optar por la solución que dieron fgtez y jalibusa: tornillo de cabeza allen y* tornillo hexagonal*, para hacer la distinción....


Como ya se ha dicho, lo correcto es decir tornillo *cabeza *hexagonal, ya que el allen también es hexagonal pero no la cabeza, sino la llave.

Si la idea es hacer más corta la frase, puedes sacarle la palabra "cabeza" al tornillo allen...

Edit: Agrego imagen...


----------



## Filis Cañí

Un tornillo pasante, don Jalibusa, para que me entienda, es aquel que lleva tuerca. El resto de tornillos que también tienen cabeza hexagonal son puntiagudos y usan su rosca para unir los materiales. Si no se especifica de qué tornillo se trata, los lectores que no posean el don de la adivinación no sabrán qué tipo de tornillo usar; solo sabrán qué herramienta han de usar para apretarlos.


----------



## jalibusa

Ahora entiendo, Mr. Filiscañi: Usted postula que es la aplicación lo que define al tornillo , no su forma; creo podemos aceptar que el mismo componente de (p.ej.) 6mm x1 con cabeza de 8mm puede emplearse satisfactoriamente con tuerca o sin ella, si lleva tuerca es "tornillo de cabeza hexagonal" y si está montado en un agujero ciego roscado, uniendo los materiales tal como usted describe mediante su rosca, ese mismo componente pasa a ser otra cosa, no un "tornillo de cabeza hexagonal". Suena extraño.


----------



## Filis Cañí

En el mundo de los tornillos, la forma y la aplicación son inseparables, y no solo la cabeza de un tornillo define su forma. Un tornillo pasante no tendría la forma que tiene si no estuviese diseñado para lo que está diseñado. Creer que para definir a un tornillo basta con definir su cabeza y su tamaño es un error; tornillos con cabeza Phillips de un tamaño determinado hay de muchos tipos, cada uno diseñado para una aplicación distinta.


----------



## jalibusa

Antes de dar de mi parte el tema por suficientemente discutido quiero señalar que "philips" u otros no se refiere a la cabeza de los tornillos sino al encastre, la cabeza será redonda, oval, gota de sebo, chata etc, con el encastre que uno elija, es común decir p.ej. "tornillo philips de cabeza redonda".


----------



## Filis Cañí

Si nos pusiéramos todos puntillosos, don Jalibusa, en este hilo no quedaría títere con cabeza.


----------

